# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  متلازمة اسبرجر

## شاطىء الجراح

*متلازمة اسبرجر*
*تعريف متلازمة اسبرجر : هي جزء من طيف التوحد*
*تتصف متلازمة اسبرجر باضطراب في التفاعل الاجتماعي ونمطية السلوك  .*
*تتشابه مع مرض التوحد وتوصف من قبل بعض المراجع على انها شكل* 
*معتدل من اشكال التوحد.*
*الطفل بمتلازمة اسبرجر لا يستطيع التواصل اللاشفوي مثل الحدلقة بالعين*
* أو استعمال حركات الجسم والايماء.*
* في التعبير, لا توجد لديه القدرة على التبادل العاطفي في التفاعلات*
* الاجتماعية.*
*أكثر شيوعا بين الذكور عنه بين الاناث.*
*مع أن الطفل بمتلازمة اسبرجر يوصف احيانا بالاخرق اجتماعيا الا*
* ان معدل الذكاء عند بعضهم مرتفع بحيث يبدعوا في بعض المجالات*
* مثل علم الحاسوب والبرمجة وبعض المهارات الاخرى وبعضهم علماء ومخترعين ,* 
*ولا يعانوا من تأخر في التطور الادراكي.*
*التطور اللفظي والكلامي عندهم سليم وبهذا يختلفوا عن مرض التوحد.*
*الاسباب:*
*وضعت عدة نظريات أهمها : نظرية عوامل الوراثة ونظرية اصابة الجنين*
* مثل العدوى الفيروسية.*
*الأعراض*
*عدم القرة على الواصل اللاشفوي مثل النظر بالعين,حركات الجسم أو*
*الايماءات في التعبير*
* عدم القدرة على بناء علاقات اجتماعية مع اترابهم*
*الميل نحو الانفراد والوحدة*
*لا يستطيع مشاركة الاخرين في المتعة واللعب الجماعي* 
*فتور المشاعر*
*عدم المرونة واعتماد طقوس معينة*
*نمطية الحركات و**التكرار*
*الانشغال باجزاء معينة من المواضيع وليس* *بشموليتها*
*التشخيص:*
*يتم التشخيص بناء على مقياس دولي من الاسئلة التشخيصية من*
* قبل اختصاصيين*
*المعالجة*
*اعتماد برامج خاصة لتدريبهم على التكيف وتحسين مهارات التفاعل*
* والتواصل الاجتماعي.*
*توقّعات* 
*التشخيص المبكر والتدخل الطبي المبكر يساعد في تحسين وضعهم* 
*الصحي وكذالك تأهيلهم والاستفادة من* 
*بعض القرات المتميزة عندهم ليستطيعوا الندماج لاحقا في المجتمع*
*والحصول على وظيفة تناسب قدراتهم.*
 
*م/ن*

----------


## فرح

ماشاء الله 
طرح جمييل يا* شــــــاطئ* 
احسنت الاختيااااار يعطيك العااافيه 
دووووم التالق جهووود مباركه ان شاء الله 
دمت بخيييير

----------


## نبراس،،،

معلوماات جمييله 
مشكوور اخي العزييز 
تقبل تحياتي دمت بخيير

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

*هلا خاله*

*مشكورة على تواجدك* 


*و أتمنى نكون عند حسن ظنكم*
*المعذرة*

*تحياتي*


********

*أهلين اخي نبراس حياك الباري* 

*أشكرك على طلتك و لا تحرمنا حضورك الجميل*

*و أرجو المعذرة على التقصير*

*تحياتي تقبلها*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*معلومآإت مٌفيده :)*

*تسلم الإيدين خيي على الطرح ..{*

*ربي يعطيك الف عآإفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآإتي

**
*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*طرح قيم*


*ربي يعطيك العافيه* 


*بالتوفيق*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


سمعت عن طيف التوحد ..واليوم أزيد ثقافة عنه واقرأ ماينمي عقليتي منه....

معلومات مفيدة....وطرح موفق....

شاطئ الجراااح ..يعطيك العافية ع الاختيار المميز دوماً..

دعائي للجميع بدوام الصحة والعافية..

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

شكري لكم جميعا ً  على الحضور الجميل


تحياتي

----------

